# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Hiru-maki Saya by Samuel Rediske

## Guido Schiller

Have a look at this thread at the Nihontô forum - some extremely nice work by Sam.

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Guido Schiller_ 
> *Have a look at this thread at the Nihontô forum - some extremely nice work by Sam.*


Very nice work indeed Guido. How do we get a hold of Sam?

----------


## Guido Schiller

> _Originally posted by JohnD_ 
> *Very nice work indeed Guido. How do we get a hold of Sam?*


Here's his SFI profile; you can either PM or e-mail him. I understand he has some computer problems recently, but all my mails came through eventually, and he answered within a day or two.

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Guido Schiller_ 
> *
> Here's his SFI profile; you can either PM or e-mail him. I understand he has some computer problems recently, but all my mails came through eventually, and he answered within a day or two.*


Thanks Guido :Smilie:  Sent him an e-mail and I'm hoping he gets it.

----------

